# 2009 Calendar



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I will add purchasing info in this post at top later tonight, or tomorrow.

I did not post a sneak peak, because I had to make a couple of changes. And I started thinking, what if I post a page with someones dog, then have to change it for whatever reason. That person would feel slighted. 
SO you will see it all at once. Its a lot different than the last one, but same size. 

THERE WERE SO MANY PHOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have to work on some of my client stuff this morning, but I will on all afternoon and if anyone has questions just shoot me an email or pm. 
strikeapose at mac. com


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

:whoo:eace::whoo:eace::whoo:eace::whoo:eace::whoo:eace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am excited too! I had family here this weekend who looked thru the calendar and they thought it was cool I knew some of the dogs as they thought it was one of the calendars you just buy at the bookstore.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaaa I'm ready to place my order !!


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

It is Monday, but I can't find the calendar! duh!! Help brainless me please


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay! I'm definitely in again this year! Melissa, you take the time you need. I have no doubt your calendar will be awesome.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't wait! 

Melissa, I sent you a pm that I am still available to help with the mailing!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Who's the centrefold?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great News!!! Are we going to get a preview????


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*any hav is alright by me!*

I want a calendar just because everyone of them is so beautiful.

Are we obsessed or just totally in love!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> I want a calendar just because everyone of them is so beautiful.
> 
> Are we obsessed or just totally in love!


Both. I'm in again for this year and I'm hoping to actually submit a photo or two of my boys (now that I have my great camera) for next year. For now I look forward to seeing all your beautiful fur babies.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Who's the centrefold?


Daniel - you are! Rawr!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Who's the centrefold?





ivyagogo said:


> Daniel - you are! Rawr!


Hubba hubba :biggrin1:

View attachment 17352


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

hahahahahahahhaahahhaah


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

when will we get to see it?

:dance: we are excited Melissa! :dance:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh God I got slammed! lol ok I asked for that one lol

I'm actually shocked you found that picture...

At least use a better one ... BTW this picture will self delete in less than one day lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They are both great pictures, Daniel! It's good to see you. (I don't remember seeing your photo before.)


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

DanielBMe said:


> Oh God I got slammed! lol ok I asked for that one lol
> 
> I'm actually shocked you found that picture...
> 
> At least use a better one ... BTW this picture will self delete in less than one day lol


 Daniel! I had never seen that pic either! Nice to see who I have been debating with! :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Oh God I got slammed! lol ok I asked for that one lol
> 
> I'm actually shocked you found that picture...
> 
> At least use a better one ... BTW this picture will self delete in less than one day lol


No Daniel...I'm not the Google Stalker :becky: Actually, if the Men and their Havanese thread hadn't been revived I'd never have found it either! Hey, gotta let everyone know we have studs in Canada too, eh?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

ahh I forgot about that thread. Hmm the internet, where everything can be found with a click and yet where nothing truly exists....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> ahh I forgot about that thread. Hmm the internet, where everything can be found with a click and yet where nothing truly exists....


That's deep man.. really deep... 

So, where is this calendar preview already?? ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
lol

Ryan


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay! I cant wait to see it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:boink: :attention: Melissa----We are all waiting to see the calendar! :attention: :boink:

(this will work--she hates it when I get out my stick to poke her!)ound:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm so excited. I can't wait to buy a calendar. I'll get to see beautiful puppy pics while I'm working.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> *
> :boink: :attention: Melissa----We are all waiting to see the calendar! :attention: :boink:*
> 
> (this will work--she hates it when I get out my stick to poke her!)ound:


.When in doubt---go bigger!! :laugh:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

subtile ....but effective ound:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you have to pre-order or can I get one too?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am feeling teased....:frusty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay----well I think pretty soon we will ALL have to get out our sticks and poke her!ound:

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joining in on the poke fest!

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:

The poke fest has reached Kanada! Come _on _Melissa....you know it takes longer for international delivery. We're dying up here in our igloos for some wall decoration.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: A poke fest! ound:
I love it! If this doesn't get Melissa---I'm not sure what will! ound:

:boink: Melissa :boink: Melissa :boink:

(don't want to break the chain! )


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Perhaps there is no preview. It says on the front page it will be on sale sometime this week... unfortunatly, there is still 5 more days in this week.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There has to be a preview!!!! She posted in another thread about Idaho she would post a preview.....I bet she is just busy and putting us crazy calendar people on the back burner! ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maybe she's just waiting for us to start posting pictures of her man again... Here you go Melissa, hope this helps.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*grins*
I could always use the "threat" to sell you the Dutch Hav' Forum Calendar first 
I am just waiting with courtesy before I brag with my calendar *grins* I mean, I know there are many "Beer"-fans here and yes, he's on the calendar 3 times!! hihihihi!!

I can't wait to order the havaneseforum calendar....All those beautiful hav's!!!! Especially because it feels like you know them all!!
Yes, I have 2 hav-calendars in my kitchen and in the classroom, right next to each other, so I have double the fun hahahaha!!

I had to siff through over 200 pictures to make the dutch Calendar, Melissa had to go though probably a thousand! It made my head spin, I wonder how Melissa kept her sanity!!!
You are a star!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey guys! Poor, poor Melissa is probably all tuckered out from the Thanksgiving festivities, the shopping, keeping Stogie away from the turkey... you know..... the usual! :biggrin1:

Let's be patient. Don't they say that "all good things come to those who wait" ? I KNOW this is going to be a *very good *calendar!

Suzanne, I can't wait to get a glimpse of your Hav calendar as well!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll just chime in here to let you all know that even though you are dying to see the calendar, as am I, we really need to let poor Melissa "take a breathe!" 

As a wedding photograher/videographer I know that right now during the Holiday season EVERYONE wants their photos to show family members yesterday! All of a sudden the folks who you photographed eight months ago are knocking on your door finally getting around to ordering pics to send out with Christmas cards, or albums to show off at gatherings! All I can say is "uff da!"


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I can't tell you how much I've enjoyed this years calendar! Thanks Melissa for doing another. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> I'll just chime in here to let you all know that even though you are dying to see the calendar, as am I, we really need to let poor Melissa "take a breathe!"
> 
> As a wedding photograher/videographer I know that right now during the Holiday season EVERYONE wants their photos to show family members yesterday! All of a sudden the folks who you photographed eight months ago are knocking on your door finally getting around to ordering pics to send out with Christmas cards, or albums to show off at gatherings! All I can say is "uff da!"


You are right on the money, Amy! We were talking earlier today and she is bombarded with Christmas orders. Sounds like she'll be on the forum tonight with some news though.

Uff da?! LOL! I love it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> I'll just chime in here to let you all know that even though you are dying to see the calendar, as am I, we really need to let poor Melissa "take a breathe!"
> 
> As a wedding photograher/videographer I know that right now during the Holiday season EVERYONE wants their photos to show family members yesterday! All of a sudden the folks who you photographed eight months ago are knocking on your door finally getting around to ordering pics to send out with Christmas cards, or albums to show off at gatherings! All I can say is "uff da!"


I'm not sure what the "uff da" is????????????? But,I'm pretty sure Melissa knows we are teasing her. We are not going to lynch her or anything-----relax!:becky:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

The "uff da" is for me, not Melissa...and it's the "oy vey" of the North...I guess. Of course I know your teasing her, I'm just saying I feel her pain a bit and I'm not putting together a Havanese Calendar with a cult following ! I'm just the dork who decided that besides all the work I have to get done, and the 24 hour care of my family, I would knit all my Christmas gifts! What was I thinking?!

By the way, I'm just as anxious for the calendar!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, I had to tell my eldest about your "uff da" and she cracked up and said, "Even _*I *_don't say uff da." LOL! She knew exactly what you meant!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy, I had to laugh. My hubby and I say "uff da" once in awhile. He is of Swedish/German/Minnesotan/Lutheran heritage! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay Jane---what is it?:ear:

I had to laugh when I read Amy's post as being a northerner thing---I couldn't hardly be more north and I've never heard of it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, I think it is more applicable to the Minnesotans & North Dakota folks (maybe South Dakota too?) with that European heritage. I don't have any German relatives, but from stories my Swedish great-grandmother used to toss it out once in a while.

Ever watch the movie "Fargo"? You can catch more of those phrases in that movie. My oldest was just saying how she will never say "dontchaknow?"


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I hope I find the meaning---I may want to use it sometime!:biggrin1:

My husband had a theory-he had worked with a guy before that used it---he thinks it means something like "f-u".....now seriously....if that's it-I probably won't use it,because I prefer the tried and true that everyone knows and understands!ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Tonight I will get SOMETHING UP! I promise. Amy is SO right!!!! I have people ordering Christmas CARDS from sessions that are next week! Its crazy. Have to knock out some orders today then Im only working on the calendar. 

Thanks Amy!!! And Julie.. you can keep smacking me its OK.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When you hear it, it isn't really like clear-cut words. It's more like a sound, an exclamation.
Here is a better explanation, Julie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uff_da

(Oops - that was in regard to the "uff da" for Julie. Melissa posted back on topic while I was finding a link to explain. )


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No-no--not smacking you-----we were poking! poke-poke-poke :boink:

I know you felt it in Texas!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kimberly--thanks! My husband had that WRONG!!! ound:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Yah... you betcha! Uff da is very minesoootan..


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I come from Norwegian heritage and my darling Grandma would exclaim "Uff da!" once in a while...usually if she was frustrated with something.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I also hear my German grandma here in Minnesooootah say "Oh I spose" instead of I suppose.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my----and I'm german! Maybe I say this stuff and don't even know it? Scary huh?ound: Although uff-da-----:nono: I'm certain that's a no......:becky:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie wrote:* "We are not going to lynch her or anything---- "*

Oh no? Shoot. Cuz I would have joined you. :biggrin1:

Kimberly: *"Ever watch the movie "Fargo"? You can catch more of those phrases in that movie. My oldest was just saying how she will never say "dontchaknow?""*

I love that movie! Ever since it came out, my SIL and BIL have been calling me Marjy. And with the accent too! ound:

I have a friend in Iowa who says "uff da" when she wants to say "oy vey" or "pfffftt". lol

Boy, are we off topic or what ?? :suspicious: ound: ound:


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

oh i would love to order a 2009 calendar!~im moving in 2 weeks and it would look GREAT in my new apartment  where do i sign up?....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie keep watching this thread!!!


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

k i will...thanks


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Julie said:


> No-no--not smacking you-----we were poking! poke-poke-poke :boink:
> 
> I know you felt it in Texas!!!


Exactly! Only 'love' pokes from Canada as well! We're just so darned excited Melissa!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well it looks like we need to send some more pokes or I'm just super dumb and haven't found the thread where Melissa did post the calender info.

Melissa, come out, come out wherever you are. Us slightly brain-damaged folks need a bit more direction as to where to find this work of art. 

Hugs,


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:biggrin1:Okay---it's Friday----we have waited a whole week! :biggrin1:

Time for the poking to begin!!! :boink::boink:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie,
Welllll, according to Melissa's facebook status, she was at the airport this morning flying into NYC.. sooooooooooooooooooooo... lol
Anyone knows when she gets back?? hahah

ryan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

We may never see Melissa again, she found the shoe department at Saks in NYC! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> We may never see Melissa again, she found the shoe department at Saks in NYC! :biggrin1:


 ound:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh,I bet she's picking out my Christmas gift!ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh,I bet she's picking out my Christmas gift!ound:


WAAAAAAAA! I want one toooooo!! :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> We may never see Melissa again, she found the shoe department at Saks in NYC! :biggrin1:


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone Home? lol

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok - I am very patient & even I am getting anxious!!! 
Melissa, enough of NYC - hope you saw the tree, and a show or two 
hope you got some of your strange tea!!!!
Now lets see that calendar!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone hear anything on this years calendar yet?? I know some of you are in close contact with the man! (the man, meaning MM, meaning Melissa Miller!) 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Not so sure that's a great new title, Ryan. 
Yes. She's on it. Really!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Cannot wait to see it Melissa.

*Cute Hav Calendar story: * I was just at a very big, very over-the-top wedding in NYC at the Ritz Carlton. The groom is a close friend's son, but we don't know him well or his bride at all. But the young bride and groom-to-be were living together in LA, and in late 2007 got 2 Hav puppies, so last year I sent them the Havanese Forum calendar. Heard nothing back. Kids. . . . They do know about Biscuit and how craaazy we are about him, because our dear friend--the groom's dad--has told them.

So at their black tie wedding, 500 guests, the handsome groom seeks me out to show me his cufflinks with pix of each dog on them, and then later the absolutely stunning gorgeous bride comes up to me nearly shreiking and jumping up in her formal gown w/ excitement, exclaiming, so YOU are the one who sent us the Havanese Forum calendar , we LOVE it, it's in our kitchen!!! Also, at the wedding, as a favor for the guests to take home, they gave away a CD of their favorite love songs with pix of the two Havs on the front, dressed as a bride and groom. Too funny & so cute!

Of course, I am getting them another calendar this year. . . ! ;-)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is such a great story!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, what a cute story!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, that is a cute story! I have a bunch of people lined up to get a Hav calendar this year... they saw the one I have at work and want one too now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm curious as to what they look like, the quality, the pictures, etc. Will there be on line pages to look at before buying?

Sheri


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There was last year Sheri. It was a real treat to see a forum hav on almost every page. Last year there was a section featuring rescue dogs as well. It was neat.....and I'm sure it'll be even more fabulous this year,with alot more high quality photos for Melissa to choose from.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

The calendar is of really good quality print!!
The pictures are amazing! She only picks pictures that are of good quality and demonstrate true Hav-personality!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I will be quite sad to take down my '08 Forum calendar. It is good for a couple of mths yet, but I'm also anxiously awaiting the new one. Sheri, Melissa put out a top-notch, very high quality piece of work last year and I have no doubt she will again. NO pressure, Melissa!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

The calendar is great. Thank you Melissa. 

I agree with you Marj. The 2008 calendar has several months left. We will have to find a place to put it until it runs out -- then of course squirrel it away to look at many years from now.

We cannot take this forum for granted. What would I do without the wonderful people I have met. The forum is great fun and informative. Thank you Melissa again.


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Can we all buy the calendar? Is there a preview?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ashley,
Yes,everyone/anyone can purchase them. When it is ready,I'm sure Melissa will post the calendar for previews and ordering info.


----------

